
Ask HN: 'Data Scientist' or 'Developer + Data Scientist' - krw4
I am a current intern as a Data Scientist at a large company. My manager has offered me the dual role of a Product Developer(60% of work, mostly backend) + Data Scientist(40% of work). I have an offer from another team to join them as a full time Data Scientist. Which would be a better option to choose, in the long run? I have a master&#x27;s in CS (specializing in ML) and a background in Development. One of the reasons I did my masters was to consciously move from Dev to Data Science. I&#x27;ve been hearing suggestions that having Backend Dev + Data Science skills is more valuable. However, with the first option, I see the career progression more as a Developer than a Data Scientist. Hoping I can get some insight from people who&#x27;ve been in a similar situation before.
======
itamarst
It sounds like you prefer the 100% data scientist choice and you're reluctant
because the other way will "make you more valuable." But that's at best a
generalization.

Which role will allow you to learn more? Which will be work you find more
compelling?

------
edimaudo
Choose what you find more interesting.

